# iPad au Carrousel ?



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un est passé à l'AppStore Louvre ce matin ou hier ? Restait-il des iPad 2 ?

Question naïve je sais... Mais cela m'éviterait d'y aller.

A+
A92


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Le meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est de les appeler. Ils te diront s'ils en ont.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est de les appeler. Ils te diront s'ils en ont.



Il faut tenter une résa tous les jours sur le site Appstore Carrousel. Dixit Apple.


----------



## Toximityx (30 Mars 2011)

Apple92 a dit:


> Il faut tenter une résa tous les jours sur le site Appstore Carrousel. Dixit Apple.



Ici, va voir vers 22H/00H : http://reserve.apple.com/WebObjects...roduct?lang=fr&country=FR&prelaunch=MC769NF_A


----------

